# Opinions please... baby boy name MATTEO :)



## StrawBerry2

I'm just getting really excited at the prospect of having another little person join our family hopefully sooner than later as we are ttc#2 at the moment... We have quite a few girls names picked out already, but were stuck on another boys name. Our firstborn son is called Daniel Christian, after his father. If we are blessed with another boy I have AT LAST found a name I can imagine calling out in the playground... It's the Italian version of Matthew and means "gift from God". 


Daniel and Matteo?? Yay or nay?? 
I'm just wanting to get a feel of what you think of when you hear the name? As I obviously think it's really cute and boyish...but would love to hear your lovelies opinions? :kiss:

As well I've been pondering the middle name Gabriel. 

Matteo Gabriel 

(P.S: due to our surname and certain abbreviations we cannot use a middle name starting with "A") Our surname starts with L. To clarifying we are bilingual and the abbreviation I'm referring to is in "Afrikaans/Dutch". 

TIA :hug:


----------



## littlelily

Lovely name :)


----------



## StrawBerry2

For clarification... pronunciation of *Matteo* is "Mah-tay-O"


----------



## StrawBerry2

littlelily said:


> Lovely name :)

Awwww thanks SO much littlelily!! :kiss:


----------



## LoraLoo

I much prefer Matthew, not fussed on Matteo sorry.


----------



## StrawBerry2

LoraLoo said:


> I much prefer Matthew, not fussed on Matteo sorry.

I'm sure there are a lot of people who feel the same as you, seeing as Matthew is consistently in the top #20 and Matteo is #375... To be honest that is one of the reasons I'm liking it more and more (Matteo that is:thumbup:)

On a personal note, I know a close-ish friend with A LOT of mutual friends who has a son named Matthew. 

Thanks for your reply though:)


----------



## Pearls18

I think it's a beautiful Italian name, but I do find it a bit random to use an Italian name if you're not Italian or have links to Italy as it is such an Italian name but I'm probably odd for thinking like that.


----------



## Secret_k

I'm not keen and I don't think it goes with your sons name


----------



## dizzy65

I really like it and think it goes well with your other sons name :)


----------



## alibaba24

Daniel and Mathew sound great together . Matteo . to me sounds odd. Like a nickname or a made up name . if I heard a parent calling this name I would assume the child's actual name was Mathew or matt. But if you feel its the right name for your child go for it


----------

